# Reaming a Lamp Part



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I needed to open up a check ring https://www.bplampsupply.com/product/2361_1-18-stamped-brass-check-ring . This shows the jig I used to hold it while boring it with a step drill.


----------

